# PQ problems on ABQ CBS affiliate...



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Been noticing odd picture quality problems on ABQ CBS affiliate KRQE during prime time network shows. Blotchy faces that are really easy to see on Big Brother. Standard definition not HD.

Happens during prime time, on CBS network shows, primarily on faces. Not pixelating more like the beginnings of morphing to animation.

SD OTA picture is perfect. Same problems at other DTV subscriber homes and stores I've visited.

Called the engineer at KRQE and he said people have complained and the problem seemed to coincide with DTV's acquisition of KRQE's local OTA signal when it changed from SD to HD.

Seems that now that DTV is acquiring the KRQE local signal in HD that somewhere in the _down conversion_ to SD they are pooching the picture.

DTV _escalates the problem_ but they don't resolve it.

Anyone else?


----------

